# .38 revolver problem - help



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Noticed the cylinder sticking after firing a snake shot. Looks like a barrel insert has backed out a little. You can see it in the pic. Why? And what do I do?


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

What is the pistol. If it is an insert like the older Dan Wesson pistols it just needs to tapped back in. If not and either way take it to a gun smith and have it looked over. Dont shoot it till it is looked at.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Crap ammo tends to bind up on a tight cylinder. Close the cylinder and see how close it is. There should be no gap. If the cylinder does not bind up, you have no issue...just happens when firing cheap ammo. Colts are notorious for binding up when firing crap ammo.


----------



## Joraca (Dec 29, 2007)

Try cleaning it with leadaway cloth.

Back end of forcing cone, front end of cylinder, back end of cylinder. If you are trying to fire a different ammo, make sure they are seating all the way into the cylinder, flush with the back end. If they don't go all the way in, the cartridge head can drag on the face of the breach.

Colts are built tight.

https://www.walmart.com/ip/KleenBore-Lead-Away-Gun-Cleaning-Cloth/37933503


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Ha. Gunsmith needed a sign this morning. It left with him. Thanks


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Try'n Hard said:


> Ha. Gunsmith needed a sign this morning. It left with him. Thanks


He'll charge ya an hour labor fer a 10 min cleaning.... take the same pic after you get it back and post it...curious to see!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Maybe - but that insert has backed out enough to touch the cylinder and bind


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Could you see a gap inside the barrel or something? Both of my rugers look just like that.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

It's suppose to touch the cylinder or you would get blasted by gun powder and and lead after every shot. The binding is probably just lead build up... The only revolver that doesn't touch is the Mosin Nagant but instead the gap closes as you pull the trigger on it...


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Update - gun is correct. Ammo had come unseated in casing and protruded very slightly past cylinder catching and preventing rotation of cylinder. Thanks


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I wouldn't have charged ya fer "fixing" your pistol brother....hahahaa


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

GC Gun. They didn’t charge me since the gunsmith hadn’t looked at it yet. I actually figured it out. I offered to pay and they wouldn’t charge me which was nice so I bought a little ammo from them


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Good that you didn't get a bill!!! Make sure you keep s brass brush and brush the cylinder and barrel area real good after shooting crap ammo.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

It was the snake shot that unseated


----------



## yukondog (Feb 12, 2013)

Some guns liked to be cleaned after a few rounds, I have a S&W mod.66 that gums up after 3 or 4 cylinder and wont shoot before cleaning.


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

Yea those guys over at Gulf Coast Guns are great to deal with.


----------

